# Minnesota Summer League (July 15-19)



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.targetcenter.com/eventDetail.aspx?scheduleID=944

I'll try to post all the results in this thread. Hopefully NBA TV will show the Rockets game tomorrow afternoon. 

InsideHoops.com should provide daily coverage: Link


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What happened to Summer League games being televised?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Who's on our roster?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Who's on our roster?


http://www.clutchfans.net/news.cfm?NewsID=1227


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/news/summerleagues2005.html for an nbatv schedule. looks like no houston


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Chuck Hayes and David Bluthenthal are the most likely to make the final 15 this year. Head already has a contract with us, and Badiane still needs a year or two overseas. Too bad they won't be televised... insidehoops.com should have the box scores though.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey guys I will be going so I will keep you updated. There will be threads in the Wolves forum about my thoughts from each game so check it out.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We beat the Pacers.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1046










Did not know Dion Glover was on our squad. He would be a decent backup 3 guard. Looks like Badiane is still getting pushed around despite bulking up... Chuck Hayes only played for a minute.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dion Glover is a NBA-calibre player. He did average double digits w/ the Hawks 2 seasons ago (I know, it's the Hawks, but still!) 

I love what I'm hearing from Head. He's showing great athleticism, and is capable of having a good game despite a poor shooting night. When everything you hear about the guy so far is generally positive you gotta feel good about the guy :smile:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

does anyone know if theres highlights for the rocket games.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Looks like Luther struggled somewhat with foul trouble. He'll be fine.. It's only one game.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

doesn't head look taller than glover in that picture? i thought head is 6'3 and glover is like 6'5 or something


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

yes he does. so we got another 6' 5 swing guard great.
Bob sura junior.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets win again! http://www.clutchfans.net/news.cfm?NewsID=1232

Badiane once again seems to struggle to fit in to the flow of play and get position in the paint defensively. The good thing is his shot seems to be consistent, and he does have the athleticism to be a legitimate starting 4 in this league... 2 or 3 years down the road. 



> Badiane still seemed lost in terms of positioning on defense and I think that is what is killing him. But you see that, and then you see him pop a turnaround 12 footer. You also see him fly in out of nowhere to swat a shot on the baseline by the opponent. On another play early in the first quarter, you see him fly in again for another blocked shot, but it was called goaltending. It still got a lot of murmurs and ooh's and aah's from the crowd. Then when you think you've seen it all, he pops a 16-18 footer. I know, I know... he sucks.


Another solid game for Glover, and despite some poor decision making from Head he was still very intense on the court... and his shot fell later in the game.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

My thoughts of the game in the wolves board... Like it will be every day.


Head looks taller than Baxter in the pic too... Just the camera lying to you guys.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Are the box scores available somewhere??


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

why bluthenthal and will avery are'nt playin?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks again to Sheefo for the updates:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2423823#post2423823

I watched Lonny Baxter and Dion Glover during their stints with the Raptors - both guys are capable of playing good minutes in this league. I know it's only the summer leagues, but I think these guys can make our rosters.

I like the comparison of Head being a smarter Cuttino Mobley. Go Head!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice to see Head knocking down some treys. Glover definitely seems like a better option than Chuck Hayes so far to back up McGrady.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I hope Baxter makes the team. I would like to see Glover make it too but there is really no room for him. Baxter is really impressing me, he has added a very nice mid-range jump shot to stretch out the defense. So now when he puts up a shot fake, the defender jumps to contest it and VROOOM there goes Lonny right by him for the dunk. He does it so well too.

As for Head, he is really looking good. His 3 point stroke looks nice. His defense really has not improved but he works hard. He is always running on the fast break. I think they need to make him work more on his PG skills because he is not getting much practice in.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great to see Luther have a good game.. :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Article on Glover and Baxter:
http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3270182



> He (Glover) could bring the Rockets the quickness and athleticism they have sought at the position. But his ability to break down summer league players, even NBA players, off the dribble likely won't come up much if he gets a chance to play with Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady.
> 
> "That would be a question mark ?that and passing ability," Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said. "But certainly he's got a hard-driving game. He can get to the free-throw line.
> 
> "What can help him is developing a complementary player's type game. He's more of a go-to player in the summer where the ball is brought to him as a first option. Most likely that wouldn't be his role as a roster player."





> Just as Glover was too quick, Baxter has seemed too powerful for the summer league competition.
> 
> "He's very strong," Thibodeau said. "He knows how to get position. He holds position very well. He's clever inside. He knows how to get a shot off. He's more explosive than people realize. And the thing that makes him so hard to guard, he's very good with his back to the basket and can make that face-up shot.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if mike james gets traded or leaves houston, glover could fill his role of a spark off the bench.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We're 4-0


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We're 5-0! Summer League Sweep baby!

http://www.nba.com/media/raptors/jul19_hou-tor.pdf

Review of summer league from Clutch Fans:
http://www.clutchfans.net/news.cfm?NewsID=1239

Disappointed that Luther had 2 poor outtings to cap of the league, but I'm sure he'll be just fine as a role player this season. Also disappointed that Badiane has improved very little... guess it's back to Europe for him, and hopefully he'll have a great season there.

Baxter's undersized as a PF, but I'd like him as our benchwarmer. Dion Glover is a solid player as well, I hope he sticks around, even if there's not a need for a player like him. If James does end up leaving Dion would be the perfect replacement off the bench ('cept he can't play PG).


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

sheefo's thoughts in the wolves board as usual....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Luther is still a mystery to me. This doesn't mean he "sucks" or anything. On the contrary I was impressed by his ability to not be the man and be willing to pass the ball to teammates on the perimeter or after driving into the paint. That'll be a necessity when you have 2 studs and a Stromile on your team. …He was calm at all times.





> The fact still remains that Lonny seems to have a jumper and all kinds of moves down low. I don't see why we couldn't use that for around 10 mins a game. Here's to hoping they give him a shot.


:clap:


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

What about Joe "thin and" Crispin?


----------

